# laisser + infinitif



## EuMonroy

Bonjour,

ceci est ma première intervention, je vous salue et je vous pose une petite question: dans la phrase "ne pas laisser traîner les couteaux dans l'évier", je n'arrive pas a comprendre le signifié du verbe "traîner", donc je ne peux pas le traduire. "No dejar que los cuchillos se resbalen en el fregadero" n'a pas beaucoup de sens pour moi.

La phrase apparait dans une fiche explicative des précautions que les cuisiners doivent prendre dans son boulot.


Merci...


----------



## mickaël

Salut EuMonroy et bienvenue au forum,


Laisser traîner a le sens de laisser n'importe où, laisser en désordre. 
_Ne laisse pas traîner tes chassettes_ = Ne les laisse pas _n'importe où._

Si ce n'est toujours pas clair, n'hésite pas à le dire. 


PS : Bravo pour ton français, c'est quasi parfait !
La seule vraie faute c'est celle-ci :
_"[...]une fiche explicative des précautions que les cuisiners doivent prendre dans* leur* boulot."_


----------



## Gévy

Hola EuMonroy,

Como te lo ha señalado Mickaël, "laisser traîner" quiere decir aquí "dejar sin recoger".

Ya ves el peligro de un cuchillo bien afilado, en el fondo del fregadero, escondido bajo un montón de platos y vasos ¿no? Pues yo lo experimenté en mis propias carnes... 

Prudencia obliga.


----------



## EuMonroy

Merci beaucoup par vos réponses! Et quelle vitesse! 


Et merci aussi de m'avoir corrigé, il faut que je fasse attention...

À bientôt!


----------



## Wesley Benton

Nueva pregunta
​ 
Dresser et laisser durcir avant d’enrober la truffe et la rouler dans la noix de coco

Hola todos
Necesitaría una ayudita con esta oración : no sé cómo traducir dresser ni tampoco enrober

Poner y dejar que se endurezca la trufa, enrollarla (¿??) en la nuez de coco.

Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## ampurdan

Poner de pie la trufa y dejarla endurecer antes de rebozarla en nueces de coco.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonsoir

"Dresser" aquí es "colocar/disponer/aderezar"
"Enrober" es "cubrir"

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## bboop8

Nueva pregunta
​  

bonjour,
comment peut on traduire en espagnol "ne pas laisser passer".
El padre le dice que a su epoca "on auraît pas laisser passer" tal comportamiento.
Merci.


----------



## IsaSol

Hola
A su época, *no se admitìa* un tal comportamiento.
C'est juste une proposition.


----------



## kyoku

hola, 

yo diría: no hubiéramos dejado pasar tal comportamiento.

o con impersonal: no se hubiera dejado pasar tal comportamiento.

bye


----------



## Domtom

El padre le dice que _en_ su época _no se hubiese tolerado un_ tal comportamiento.

_hubiera _ou _hubiese_, bien sûre.

Aussi correcte:

no se hubiera dejado pasar un tal comportamiento.


----------



## eleonb

Nueva pregunta
​  

Hola, qué significa esta frase?
"tu aime te laisser désirer toi"
Gracias.


----------



## Avié

Te gusta dejarte desear.


----------



## eleonb

Muchas gracias Avié.

No pensé que la traducción era tan literal, porque creo que en Chile no decimos "Te gusta dejarte desear"... Entonces tengo la duda entre 2 frases o ideas:
A. "Te gusta ser deseado/a, hacer que te deseen" (muy parecido a la traducción literal).
B. "Te gusta hacerte de rogar", "Te gusta hacerte el/la difícil".

Sé que son muy parecidos, pero el segundo tiene una connotación extra, creo yo, incluso levemente negativa: "Hacerse de rogar / el difícil" es una actitud un poco desagradable.

Gracias nuevamente


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Para estar totalmente seguros necesitaríamos algo más de contexto.
En principio la traducción que te ofrece Avié es la correcta.

Para tu segunda interpretación la frase en francés sería:
- tu aimes te faire prier

Si tienes más contexto... bienvenido.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## eleonb

merci beaucoup


----------



## gvergara

Nueva pregunta
​  
Hola:

¿Conocen una traducción para esta expresión? La verdad, no logro comprenderla. He aquí una frase donde la vi

D'un autre côté, laisser traîner l'affaire, c'est permettre à ces fumiers de shooter d'autres vieux.
*De " La fée carabine " par Daniel Pennac

*Muchas gracias

GonzalO


----------



## Domtom

-
Creo que _laisser traîner l'affaire _significa _pasar del asunto_.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

No exactamente: es alargar el asunto, demorarlo, dejar que se enquiste, no ponerle fin a tiempo.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Miss Chacha

Nueva pregunta
​  
hOLA!!!
Alguien sabe traducir "laisser reposer la pasta" en espanol? es para una receta, tengo que "dejar la pasta descanzar" pero me gustaria  saber si hay una palabra mas especifica... 
hasta luegooooooooooooo


----------



## elisaf

Hola, 
Pienso que utilizamos la misma expresión: "dejar reposar la pasta", más aún que "dejar descansar".
En general, cuando se agrega levadura o se amasa durante un rato, se trata de que el proceso siga, que se incorporen los elementos al preparado.
Yo utilizaría "descansar"
Saludos.


----------



## totor

Miss Chacha said:


> hOLA!!!
> Alguien sabe traducir "laisser reposer la pasta" en español? Es para una receta, tengo que "dejar la pasta descansar" pero me gustaría  saber si hay una palabra más específica...
> hasta luegooooooooooooo



La traducción literal es perfecta, Chacha, *dejar reposar la pasta*.


----------



## Miss Chacha

Me alegra mucho!! Que suerte!! ) muchisssima gracias Totor por haber contestarme 
hasta luego

has notado mi problema con la acentuacion??? lo siento. A++++++++


----------



## Miss Chacha

Nueva pregunta
​  
Bonjour à tous
toujours à mes fourneaux pour traduire mes fameuses recettes: je cherche l'expression "laisser lever une pate"... auriez vous une petite idée???
Merci d'avance!!


----------



## Marlluna

Supongo que te refieres a cuando una masa con levadura se tapa y se deja reposar para que fermente. Si es así, "dejar fermentar".


----------



## Miss Chacha

Muchissimas gracias marlluna!!


----------



## Marlluna

De nada, guapa. A seguir con tus recetillas...


----------



## Tximeleta123

Hola

La respuesta que te ha dado Marlluna es correcta. Pero sobre todo, en recetas para hacer pan se utiliza "*levar*".

Yo he hecho pan esta mañana (¿no lo oleis? ) y he dejado "levar" en la nevera la masa que hice anoche.

Un saludo


----------



## Miss Chacha

Si, huele bien!! me das ganas de comer!! ;-) por una pasta, utilizamos "levar" o "fermentar" para (o por ; hesito siempre)  una pasta?


----------



## migeneracion

Nueva pregunta
​  
Bonjour...

Je bloque sur la traduction de "laisser passer"

Il laissa passer quelques instants --> dejó hilar algunos instantes ?
merci


----------



## Keiria

Yo lo traduciría directamente como dejar pasar. 



migeneracion said:


> Il laissa passer quelques instants --> dejó *pasar* unos instantes


 
Prefiero "unos instantes" a "algunos instantes" no se si alguien diría "algunos instantes", pero no me suena muy bien.


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola,

Dejó pasar algunos  instantes / dejó que pasaran unos instantes


----------



## Domtom

Yo lo traduciría por _espera_ / _aguarda unos instantes_ / _momentos_.


----------



## café olé

... y yo por: _dejó pasar un rato_ o _dejó que pasara un rato..._


----------



## f007

Nueva pregunta
​  
Hola,
tengo un problema con una frase, creo que entiendo el significado pero no estoy demasiado segura de la traducción. Incluyo un poco de contexto para que se entienda...
"Eviter d´être frappé... de se laisser piéger par une attitude de "macho". Devenir un heros pendant une minute, d´accord, mais on reçcoit des coups!"
Mi problema es con "eviter de se laisser pieger", sería algo así como "evitar caer en la trampa de tomar la actitud de "macho"???? 
Igual le encontráis un significado diferente??
Estoy un poco perdida...


----------



## Marlluna

"Se laisser piéger par" yo lo traduciría por "dejarse engañar por ". Espero que te sirva, f007.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Por el contexto dado, entiendo que le aconseja no hacerse el héroe/macho que después hay consecuencias (golpes).

Sería "evita caer en la trampa".


----------



## yserien

Tina Iglesias said:


> Por el contexto dado, entiendo que le aconseja no hacerse el héroe/macho que después hay consecuencias (golpes).
> 
> Sería "evita caer en la trampa".


Sí, tanto más que "le piège" equivale a trampa en español.


----------



## All cats are grey

Nueva pregunta
​  
Buenas tardes a todos,

¿Cómo de puede decir esto en castellano?

Se puede tratar del efecto que hace un champú.
En los consejos de uso, ¿podría ser : masajear, dejar hacer el efecto (laisser agir), y aclarar ?

A mi parecer, no suena muy bien...

Gracias por antelación.


----------



## Balonvolea

Bonjour !

Podrías decir: *masajear, dejar actuar y aclarar*.

Un saludo.


----------



## All cats are grey

i Buenas tardes Alicante !

Muchas gracias, creo que me he complicado la vida demasiado...


----------



## Maupassant

Nueva pregunta
​  
Hola amigos:

He visto que en el WR "laisser+infinitive" se ha de traducir como "dejar o permitir+infinitivo".

Pido opinión con esta frase, pues creo que queda mejor como yo la traduzco.
Frase: Le livre laisse exprimer des avis contradictoires.

Contexto: libro acerca de la actual crisis económica.

Mi traducción: "En el libro se expresan opiniones contradictorias".

NO me suena muy bien "El libro deja que se expresen opiniones contradictorias".

¿Alguien me ayuda?

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## Michelange

Tal vez: "En el libro se pueden interpretar o leer...", más bien en ese sentido...


----------



## Maupassant

Michelange said:


> Tal vez: "En el libro se pueden interpretar o leer...", más bien en ese sentido...


 

La opción "se pueden leer..." me gusta.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## latijera

* il a laissé sa pipe s'éteindre gracias por a ayuda
dejó apagarse su pipa
dejó que se apagara 
dejó su pipa apagándose
dejó apagar su pipa
dejó su pipa 
*


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Latijera,

Comme le sujet de laisser et de apagar son différents, on est obligés d'employer le deuxième verbe au subjonctif.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## latijera

merci beaucoup


----------

